
Ask HN: What narrow field should I master? - ishener
In order to improve my job options, I&#x27;m looking to study (even master) something that not many people know, and can give me a significant advantage in finding good jobs (maybe even as a consultant).<p>My background is in web development. I know JavaScript and AngularJS really well, but I&#x27;m full stack and willing to get into any field in software...
======
lollipop25
Well, since you know Angular, why not master it? Learn its quirks, how it
differs from other frameworks, strengths and weaknesses, it's internals and
how it works internally. It's seldom to find someone who can fully explain how
a framework works. Keep yourself up to date with its developments, contribute
to it.

Or you could master JavaScript instead. Keep yourself with up to date with the
upcoming standards, know its quirks, potential uses and even formulate
creative uses with the new APIs. Personally, I would go with this as you will
be flexible in any environment that runs JS, framework or no framework,
browser or some other platform.

Since JS is not just limited to the web, there's a bunch of other fields to
explore. Not all are for finding new jobs, but knowing them could add sugar to
your portfolio.

\- Robotics, there's the Tessel.

\- If you're into type-hinted JS, then there's TypeScript.

\- Embedding JS in a microcontroller, there's MuJS.

\- Programming on mobile, there's PhoneGap.

\- Taking that further, where JS is your phone's platform, there's FirefoxOS.

\- Into game development, there's a lot of game engines for JS.

\- Desktop app development, there's NW.js

------
insoluble
While I cannot tell you what niche would be best for you personally, I would
recommend making something impressive in the process of learning whatever it
is you choose. At least then, if the area of expertise ends up being a bad
bet, you would have something to show for it; and this portfolio item could
live far longer than the specific knowledge you acquire. Another option would
be to make the learning process a teaching experience (if you are not worried
about sharing trade secrets), such as by writing educational blog posts in the
process.

The sense of your question is very much akin to asking for investment advice.
Both have the same problems of being a gamble and being prone to having
recipients unwilling to divulge their secrets. If I were to provide one piece
of advice on choosing, I would say choose a technology related to a field you
would like to learn more about for personal, less technical reasons. That way
you enjoy the learning and have a more certain feeling of accomplishment.

~~~
ishener
But unlike investment, i'm not looking for insight what will be successful in
the future. What is successful in the present will suffice...

------
gull
Master what it takes to be a consultant. That's what you seem to want to do,
and it's a better path than being an employee.

Attempting to get your first consulting gig will force you to master whatever
you are missing specifically, instead of what you are looking for quasi-
randomly.

